# Pig Hunting???



## GrumpyTheSnake (Sep 20, 2007)

This is probably a really strange place to ask this question... but ... what the hell!!

Is there any pig hunters amongst us?? And if there are... what's your best chasing story? 
And of course.. ....if we're allowed to post them...... any cool piccies that aren't too gory for this site?


----------



## Australis (Sep 20, 2007)

I found some wild pigs last week while herping , does that count, wasnt able to destroy them though, shame.


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Sep 20, 2007)

LOL. My hubby and his mates are all mad into pig hunting. All the stories that they come back with are hilarious. I'd love to go ..even just once.

I never realised how much damage these animals did until I started talking to some of the larger property owners. No wonder they want them eradicated!!


----------



## Radar (Sep 20, 2007)

BACON BUSTER ONLINE!!!!!!!!!!
Yeah, and love it. Started with rifles when I was younger, progressed to bows later as my accuracy and confidence grew, even went out a few times with a mate from the pistol club (usually not viewed as legal but just as humane as a rifle, especially considering we were both right into target pistol comps at that point.).

I found a bunch of wild one's last week on a research trip (research/herping, lol) as well, but they dissapeared pretty fast (and we were in the rainforest, so no chance of catching them.)
I've got a few good stories, but it would take too long to type them out and Im sure they would lose ALOT on the translation. All I can say is bowhunting by moonlight (fullmoon, no torches/spotlights) in seasonal wetlands that are still boggy, with blind corners and reed banks is a real addrenaline hit.


----------



## cris (Sep 20, 2007)

you guys are a bunch of cruel murderous sickos


----------



## Radar (Sep 20, 2007)

cris said:


> you guys are a bunch of cruel murderous sickos


 
Sounds like you got my number.....but do I remember having a bowhunting discussion with you recently? :lol:


----------



## cris (Sep 20, 2007)

:shock:


----------



## Australis (Sep 20, 2007)

If its feral its in peril.


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Sep 20, 2007)

I just bought my hubby a new DVD called Bristle Busters. It's 3 discs and he loves it!!! Packed full of action. You should check it out Rednut. If you like the bow hunting .. there's another one..uummm... Hogs of Oz II or Busting Big Boars.. one of them has alot of bow hunting.


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Sep 20, 2007)

I know some people have a problem with killing animals, I used to be one of them before I moved out of the city. When you live on the land.. you soon realise that some wildlife just isn't all cute and fuzzy... they just need to be eradicated!!


----------



## Australis (Sep 20, 2007)

GrumpyTheSnake said:


> I know some people have a problem with killing animals, I used to be one of them before I moved out of the city. When you live on the land.. you soon realise that some wildlife just isn't all cute and fuzzy... they just need to be eradicated!!



Like Rednecks?


----------



## Radar (Sep 20, 2007)

LOL, those names sound like porno's , hahahahhah!!!!!
Yeah, never really watched the videos much, I prefer to be outiside when its at all possible (I may or not be hyperactive.........), but thanks for the heads up. :lol:


----------



## Radar (Sep 20, 2007)

Australis said:


> Like Rednecks?


 
LOL, they might be feral, but they're not wildlife and are strichtly protected...........

Again, just cause I could.........




That covers about 300 acres of a single wetland towards the end of the dry season.....which is the entire wetland.....:?


----------



## slip_phreak (Sep 20, 2007)

unfortunately last time we went out we didnt see anything but roo's.. Had 243's with us but since we were only shooting roo's we used .22 magnum's


----------



## cris (Sep 20, 2007)

slip_phreak said:


> unfortunately last time we went out we didnt see anything but roo's.. Had 243's with us but since we were only shooting roo's we used .22 magnum's



so you shoot roos for sport?


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Sep 20, 2007)

Nope... they're a big property pest too.


----------



## Tojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Grunter Hunters!!! Chasing wild boars with dogs & a knife.............now that's a rush!! While doing everyone a favour at the same time.


----------



## Radar (Sep 20, 2007)

cris said:


> so you shoot roos for sport?


 
LOL, Im not gonna touch that for a little while yet, hahaha...I don't believe in taking natives for sport myself, but I do know that it gives me the shtz when people get up me about hunting when they don't understand my reasons or motivation. (thats not a swing at you chris, thats just me explaining why Im not going off the handle right not :lol


----------



## Radar (Sep 20, 2007)

Tojo said:


> Grunter Hunters!!! Chasing wild boars with dogs & a knife.............now that's a rush!! While doing everyone a favour at the same time.


 
LOL, take the dogs outa the equation, knock the odds back into the pigs favour a bit.......


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Sep 20, 2007)

Tojo... that's how my hubby does it. Can't say I've seen that one yet.. but if that's what you like.. go the Bristle Busters... just type it into yahoo, you'll find it.


Rednut.. I know what you mean. As I said earlier.. I didn't understand it when I was living in the city.... it's only since I've lived on property, and also most of my friends have working properties, that I fully understand the way it is.


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Sep 20, 2007)

rednut said:


> LOL, take the dogs outa the equation, knock the odds back into the pigs favour a bit.......


 
My hubby has one dog. Just him and the mutt!! It scares the hell out of me when you see the hooks on some of those boars!!!!!!


----------



## mrmikk (Sep 20, 2007)

I just hate pigs full stop, for the damage they cause to our environment, get rid of them all, they are a menace to our native flora and fauna.


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Sep 20, 2007)

I'll second that!!!


----------



## cris (Sep 20, 2007)

rednut said:


> LOL, Im not gonna touch that for a little while yet, hahaha...I don't believe in taking natives for sport myself, but I do know that it gives me the shtz when people get up me about hunting when they don't understand my reasons or motivation. (thats not a swing at you chris, thats just me explaining why Im not going off the handle right not :lol



yeah there has been a massive thread on shooting roos before, probably worth reading if you have a day to waste... probably wise not to try to read to much into what i have said in this thread.


----------



## Tojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah it is good if you are helping a farmer get rid of a boar when they are into the crops.Most of the time it is just you & a mate taking the dogs for a midnight walk lol .......not very eventfull


----------



## tan (Sep 20, 2007)

Been with dogs and knives and guns, nothin makes you run so fast to the nearest tree than with a boar up your coight!!


----------



## Radar (Sep 20, 2007)

LOL, imagine how he feels, hahaha (he'd never admit it though, cause by the time he's tellin the story its all over and he's still on the adrenalin high). I've been bogged to halfway up my calves in thick mud when bowhunting once, with my mate (my 'backup') in the same predicatment 2m directly behind me, and a REALLY annoyed 85KG sow less than 3m directly infront of me (rendering my backup useless, lol). We were hunting by moonlight trying to get around a bank of reeds to get a close go at the family group on the other side and had to go through the mud cause the wind was coming from the land side....we both got stuck at exactly the same time the sow decided to say hello.....that really was one of those moments when all you can hear is blood pounding in your ears (broadheads are pretty-much usless at close range, especially when presented with a skull to shoot through and you don't have a chiesel tip notched on your string). Im sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo glad my old man gave me a really good quality knife for my birthday a few years back. 

My backup told me later that as the sow came in he was yelling at me to hit the deck so he could fire over me (which we've done before, and he was using quad blade chisel tips)...but I honestly couldnt hear him to save my life. I swore off bowhunting after that night.....and that lasted exactly 24 hours....cause we were out there for a week and got back in the next night, lol.


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Sep 20, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  yep,, only last week I was hearing about my hubby and his mate sitting in a tree while the dog and the boar had a stand off under them LOL... of course it was only funny because they were okay in the end


----------



## tan (Sep 20, 2007)

I learnt I can climb trees very well! And when chasin down a pack of em how to jump a barb wire fence without stoppin. Don't those little buggers go off when ya catch one of them though!!!


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Sep 20, 2007)

From all the photos the boys have got and watching all the footage they've brought back.. and watching all the DVDs... I am soooooo jealous. I'd love to go, just once.. I'd probably ****** myself.. but geez it'd be fun.


----------



## tan (Sep 20, 2007)

It is a good day out grumpy, go for it!!! Keeps you on your toes. I'm not really in the know with anyone who does go anymore as it was years ago i went, but would go if i could!


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Sep 20, 2007)

It's a shame you live so far away. My hubby goes out nearly every weekend. There are so many property owners here screaming for people to help out. I think there is about 4 or 5 different guys he goes out with to all different places. They go days and nights, and they've all said that if they didn't have to go to work, they wouldn't be back for a week at a time. Most of the time it's just one of his mates and him and the dog. You'd have a ball!!!!

LOL.. you could always move south!


----------



## tan (Sep 20, 2007)

Haha, used to live in Jimboomba - bugger, if only I knew. Will be in Bris in a couple of weeks too for my mother-in-laws wedding. MAybe I should ditch hubby and the wedding and meet up for some pig hunting!! Hhahaha the mother-in-law would really love me then!


----------



## Radar (Sep 20, 2007)

Grumpy if Im ever down that way Im inviting myself out with your husband whether he likes it or not....its soooo hard to find places to hunt, too many inconsiderate tools have stuffed it up for the rest of us.


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Sep 20, 2007)

LOL..Tan... . that would go down like a bag of cement!!! But what hell....hahahaha.
But......... you need to venture a little further south if you want to meet up with the boys for a bit of tag...lol Look at my location


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Sep 20, 2007)

rednut said:


> Grumpy if Im ever down that way Im inviting myself out with your husband whether he likes it or not....its soooo hard to find places to hunt, to many inconsiderate tools have stuffed it up for the rest of us.


 
I'll let him know... I'm sure that won't be a problem. LOL @ tools.... that's exactly what he calls them!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## tan (Sep 20, 2007)

LOL closer to bris than tsv, hehe. Never mind, I do know where I would rather be. On a plus though, the wedding is being held on their acreage and there is a reserve and a huge waterhole etc just to the left, I've already stated I am taking off to do some herping right after the vows! HAHAHA


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Sep 20, 2007)

LOL.. take a dog and a knife ... just in case!!!!!


----------



## tan (Sep 20, 2007)

Haha, and a hook. Time for bed, nite grumpy!


----------



## Craig2 (Sep 20, 2007)

driving slowly through the hills and the dogs jump off the ute up the hill circle and return we sit and watch
so we keep driving and off they went again up and over the hill so the chase was on we run up the hill following the dogs we head along the ridge and stop to listen. Off in the distance we can just make out the glow sticks so running again through black berry bushes and light timber we can see the dogs have something bailed up down near the river we get there to find a stinking wombat (goto love wombats)
so its a brisk walk back to the ute and off we go again the dogs jump a few time to find nothing after about 15 min of nothing there off up the hill all you could see was the glow sticks vanishing into the distance so we head of in walk whe the big grunty squeel comes from over the hill with a new sence of urgency (this property has not produced anything smaller than 100kg dressed) we head up and over the hill to find 1 dog on the ground 3 dogs trying to lug onto the pig they finally did to give us a very nice 137kg dressed boar. 
with the injuries treated and injured dog put back into the cage( his night was over) we kept hunting we were driving for about 45min and the dogs were off again this time it was alot more open and the mate went after the dogs and i drove slowly to the when i get a call on the radio come pick me up. dogs no where to be see we i called them back and drove to me mate who was giving me instructions on where to go to get to him and when i did get there i found him lying there about 5m out from a 4 meter cliff he had just run off going flat out. so i helped him into the ute and waited for the dogs to return and we called it a night. 
He spent a week in hospital we lost the injured dog about 3 days later. so now he only goes pig shooting thinks its alot safer.


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Sep 20, 2007)

night Tan..


Geez.... what a night you had... that's why it scares the hell out of me when my hubby and his mate go. It's just them and 1 dog!!


----------



## mungus (Sep 20, 2007)

One of the hardest feral pest to shoot with a longbow is the Fox.
Loooooovvvvvvveeeeee Fox whistling.
If you could see the destruction they cause during lambing season, it would shock you.
Have seen them eating the lamb during birth, not a pretty sight.
Pigs are my second favourite, then deer a close third.
Goats have to be over 35 inches [ horn spread ] for me to hunt them, as now a days the cocky
gets good money for them.


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Sep 20, 2007)

They're getting good money for everything now....even rabbits!! But those foxes are a high priority too.


----------



## mungus (Sep 20, 2007)

Yer, I heard that.
Some days i'd whistle in 20 or so foxes.
If I'd had a rifle, well there'd be 20 dead foxes.


----------



## cris (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah fox whistling is awesome fun, only done it a few times though. It also has the added benifit of bringing in the cats(primary target for me).
I kill ferals because of what they do to the ecosystem, not to protect the farmers destructive stock. The motive doesnt really matter though, its the end result of controlling them that counts.


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Sep 20, 2007)

well for roo, fox and rabbit eradication, it's all shot. But dog and knife for pigs. Hubby's taken the bow a few times, but he's only new at that, so he's not a real good shot yet LOL. But hey.. .he has alot of fun trying!

And so true Chris. We're pretty lucky here... we don't have a huge feral cat problem. There's the odd handful, but no where near as bad as some of the areas.


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Sep 20, 2007)

Could someone please explain what fox whistling is...?

As for the pig hunting etc, being a veggo, I think it's barbaric and I'd probably cry if I saw it happening lol, but....you gotta do what you gotta do....


----------



## mungus (Sep 21, 2007)

Greebo said:


> A fox whistle mimicks the sound of a rabbit in pain. You find a likely spot and blow the whistle. Hopefully a nearby fox hears the whistle and decides to come have a look to see if there is an easy meal. Then you shoot the fox.
> 
> *note* readers digest version, there is an art to whistling



It certainly is an art form.
Thats why I love it !!!
You have to have the right whistle [ home made ]
The right location.
The full on camo gear
The fox [ or foxes ]
The perfect shot [ With a Longbow that is ]
Its definately a challange !!!!


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 21, 2007)

Them rabbits are getting mighty huge!


----------



## White Wolf (Sep 21, 2007)

Awww i want a big bunny :lol:


----------



## tan (Sep 21, 2007)

HAHAHA Moose, you crack me up! Are you bored already at this time of the morning?


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 21, 2007)

I am bored and the day hasn't even begun....I was robbed of my night last night and woke up on the couch before :lol: (oh well, time to make the kids lunches :lol

I think those guys from Jackass could dress up as a wild boar and run through some of those outback areas - now THAT would be entertaining!


----------



## tan (Sep 21, 2007)

HAHAHA, I'm sure Stevo would be in it, love those guys! Now go make your lil kiddies some lunch - I'm off to do the same!


----------



## RevDaniel (Sep 21, 2007)

Many years ago i remember going hunting on the back of a ute with my father and a couple of other guys. It was empty farm land so these guys used strong torches and chased the foxes in the utes whilst shooting them. All together they shot 13 foxes, 1 wild rabbit and a feral cat. It was a most enjoyable hunt.
My partners father lives lives and works on a farm, i asked him if her goes shooting. He told me that the farmers put bait out to poison the foxes.
I am sure that would have some affect on our wildlife though. Such a shame as i would love to go to his farm to go hunting. having been in the army i still have the camouflage uniform and the camo paints. maybe the trainning would come in handy.


----------



## Colin (Sep 21, 2007)

I've never been pig hunting in my life, hunting is not really my thing. But I has some mates up the coast that used to like going feral pig hunting with just pitt bull terriers and bowie knifes :lol: (had a gun for emergencies). Apparently the dogs would attack the back legs of the pig to bring them down and you had rush in and cut the pigs throat with the knife. But it was a bit touch and go with those tusks.


Bit too excitable and dangerous for my liking.


----------



## Colin (Sep 21, 2007)

moosenoose said:


> Them rabbits are getting mighty huge!





geez :shock: what would it eat? scrub pythons and little children? Or huge lettuce?


----------



## carinacat (Sep 21, 2007)

rednut... r u also known as bacon buster on the bulldog forums or was it just a saying u used?
carina aka sky13 (bbd)


----------



## elapid68 (Sep 21, 2007)

Here piggy, piggy, piggy..........

Bow hunted many moons ago (70-90lb variable Bear compound) and quite often used the Crossie as well until they made them illegal. Getting to old for that game now (or should that read "to lazy"???), so I now just stick to the bang sticks. 6.5 for Deer and the 30-06 for bigger/crankier stuff.
Got back from Deer hunting the weekend before last (Mmmmmmmmm nice full freezer).
When we first got to the Deer spot we had a bit of a scout around and found heaps of Deer sign. Sitting around the fire that night I told them I was going to a certain spot to do some passive hunting (laying there and waiting for the critters to come to me). One of the newbies asked if he could come with me. "If you're up you can come but I ain't waking you up". Sure enough I left camp next morning by myself. Found a good spot and got comfy. Had several skippys and bush chooks stroll past and about 2 hours later I see this newbie strolling along the tree line. Dopey bugger almost walked right in front of a loaded and cocked 6.5. Scared the bejesus out of him when I told him not to walk any further. :lol::lol::lol: He had never seen me in passive mode before and took him a while to find me (see below). By this time he's spooked everything so the shoot was over. Went out with the pup (18 months old) later that afternoon and got a small meat animal.
Had another passive hunt next morning and got two more.

We're heading out after the porkers in about 3 weeks. Been ages since the ol' 30-06 has barked in anger.
Be interesting with the pup, she's good on the Deer but never been on the pigs. Should be good to see how She'll go.

Me, Sook and our Deer
http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m44/elapid68/Hunting/Hunt1.jpg


Me in passive hunt mode
http://i101.photobucket.com/albums/m44/elapid68/Hunting/Hunt3.jpg


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 21, 2007)

I went last saturday with a neighbour and dogs, found lots of fresh holes and tracks but couldn't find a single porker. Oh well here's to hoping for the next time.


----------



## nate13 (Sep 21, 2007)

hi there im into pig hunting i moved ova from nz about 4 months ago havent been out over here yet still looking for a place to go ive got plenty of photos if your looking for some i can post them other wise go to www.lifesaboar.co.nz register then search the useres for me my user name is nate on it iv got some pics on there

cheers


----------



## Trouble (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey guys
I get why you go pig hunting, but why deer? what do they do to the environment? They are cute


----------



## Radar (Sep 21, 2007)

carinacat said:


> rednut... r u also known as bacon buster on the bulldog forums or was it just a saying u used?
> carina aka sky13 (bbd)


 
LOL, just a saying I used, its the call sign for one of the bull-catcher vehicles we sometimes use (that particlar car I always seem to end up in).


----------



## alex_c (Sep 21, 2007)

Trouble said:


> Hey guys
> I get why you go pig hunting, but why deer? what do they do to the environment? They are cute


they arent native and are in good numbers so really it doesnt matter. rusa deer do damage fences and get in feed sheds on farms and make a mess though so really they are a bit of a pest


----------



## Trouble (Sep 21, 2007)

Ah ok
I've never seen that many around to be honest
There must be more down south lol


----------



## alex_c (Sep 21, 2007)

Trouble said:


> Ah ok
> I've never seen that many around to be honest
> There must be more down south lol


like the sambar were released in the 1900s then with world war 2 there was practically no people hunting them so they bred even more and spread further throughout gippsland. then with the fires recently that should push their numbers up too due to plenty of food


----------



## Radar (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey trouble, Im not having a go at you here, everyone is entitled to an opinion, but this is just an explanation for a few other people who may be thinking the same thing. 

I've never been after deer myself, I don't believe the numbers we get up here are really significant to warrant it (ie, I havn't seen them doing anything the wallabies wouldnt normally do). 
Down south where the populations are bigger however, they are a seroius problem after fires. Many of the forests in the southern states consist of trees that are obligate seeders....meaning they can't survive a fire and the only reason the forests persist is the seed bank remains active after the adults are killed in the more severe fires. Basically, deer populations are held at high numbers most of the time by abundent fodder, etc, and when a fire sweeps through and kills everything green, they start to starve.....until the seeds, triggered by a number of factors related to the fire, begin to germinate. These are the only fodder for the deer, and large portions of the seed bank germinate at the same time......basically the deer eat an entire generation of trees when they are young, and there are no mature trees around to contribute to the seed bank. Having said this, there is always 1 or 2 species that the deer wont touch, and these start to dominate the environment, eventually meaning the entire vegetation structure changes......is easily possible that this may change species compostition in the area (of the animals that relied on certain plant species that are no longer around), etc, etc.

However, having said all that, they don't cause damage on the same level as pigs/water buffalo, and are primarily hunted for meat (as someone stated before). If you're taking an animal for meat, its not really any different than going to the shops and buying it.....except that you know where its come from and (IMO) are being more socially responsible by doing the 'dirty work' yourself.

To tell you the truth, if I had the choice between being a cow stuck in rubbish conditions/a chook stuck in a tiny cage, before being brutally slaughted, and a deer living free my enitre life then dying suddenly from a shot to the brain without knowing what was coming, Id choose to be the deer.


----------



## Trouble (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey rednut
That explanation makes alot of sence
especially the last bit
Thanks


----------



## Miss B (Sep 21, 2007)

I like animals, especially the cute and fluffy ones, but the idea of hunting stuff down and shooting it _is_ kind of exciting :lol: Particularly when they are a pest and need to be culled anyway - like the deer that are destroying parts of NZ. Perhaps I'm just bitter from a recent experience with a male Red Deer - I offered it some food and the damn thing tried to gouge me with his antlers :shock:


----------



## cris (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah rednut summed that up pretty well, the bucks can also ringbark trees and the also have hard feet so they are quite differant to wallabies in that way too. I actually typed a message almost exactly the same but my computer crashed again :x

There are quite a few deer around areas in SE qld even in the suburbs around brookfield in brisbane. The ones outside the city are very shy and do a very good job of avoiding ppl. I havnt shot any myself but that only because i have only ever seen one when i had a rifle and i couldnt gurantee a humane kill, otherwise its goodbye bambi...


----------



## elapid68 (Sep 21, 2007)

Trouble said:


> Hey guys
> I get why you go pig hunting, but why deer? what do they do to the environment? They are cute



Cause they're tasty.



Trouble said:


> Ah ok
> I've never seen that many around to be honest
> There must be more down south lol



Where we go in Western Victoria we'll see a stag and he'll have 10-15 hinds with him. It's not uncommon to see 3 or 4 of these mobs in a day. There are big numbers of them throughout the Bluegum forests and Pine plantations.


----------



## Radar (Sep 21, 2007)

cris said:


> Yeah rednut summed that up pretty well, the bucks can also ringbark trees and the also have hard feet so they are quite differant to wallabies in that way too. I actually typed a message almost exactly the same but my computer crashed again :x
> 
> There are quite a few deer around areas in SE qld even in the suburbs around brookfield in brisbane. The ones outside the city are very shy and do a very good job of avoiding ppl. I havnt shot any myself but that only because i have only ever seen one when i had a rifle and i couldnt gurantee a humane kill, otherwise its goodbye bambi...


 
Thats a very valid point, but up here we don't get heaps of them and they are mostly on overstocked cattle properties anyway, so we'd have to get rid of all the cattle before you even noticed the deer were having an effect on the environment.

And computers are the bane of my existance. :lol:


----------



## cris (Sep 21, 2007)

Greebo said:


> A fox whistle mimicks the sound of a rabbit in pain. You find a likely spot and blow the whistle. Hopefully a nearby fox hears the whistle and decides to come have a look to see if there is an easy meal. Then you shoot the fox.
> 
> *note* readers digest version, there is an art to whistling



An art ay? i must be a natural artist, you just blow the whistle and stuff comes to eat a rabbit that doesnt exist. It can also attract natives like goannas and raptors that are used to a squealing rabbit meal.


----------



## Magpie (Sep 21, 2007)

I've never been pig hunting, but have recently been considering getting a bow just as a way to get out bush. I wasn't able to renew my gun licence when we moved to Qld, no property owner to sign and gun clubs are not my thing. We do get feral pigs right at our back door at times, we back onto a large nature reserve. So far they've been infrequent and not caused any problems but I am thinking about getting a pig trap.


----------



## Radar (Sep 21, 2007)

Magpie said:


> I've never been pig hunting, but have recently been considering getting a bow just as a way to get out bush. I wasn't able to renew my gun licence when we moved to Qld, no property owner to sign and gun clubs are not my thing. We do get feral pigs right at our back door at times, we back onto a large nature reserve. So far they've been infrequent and not caused any problems but I am thinking about getting a pig trap.


 
If you can get a mob in your trap, keep some weaners and fatten them up. Worm 'em, etc, and have them professionally butchered at your local meatworks. It'll fill your freezer for much cheaper than buying at the shops, just don't leave it to late to kill them, older animals taste like rubbish (IMO anyway :lol.


----------



## alex_c (Sep 21, 2007)

Magpie said:


> I've never been pig hunting, but have recently been considering getting a bow just as a way to get out bush. I wasn't able to renew my gun licence when we moved to Qld, no property owner to sign and gun clubs are not my thing. We do get feral pigs right at our back door at times, we back onto a large nature reserve. So far they've been infrequent and not caused any problems but I am thinking about getting a pig trap.


i came across plans for them the other day http://metals.about.com/gi/dynamic/...edia.com/how-to-plans/wild-hog-trap-plans.htm


----------



## nickamon (Sep 21, 2007)

I know pig hunting gets rid of feral pigs, so plus points there. I don't go in for hunting myself. 

My Swedish visitor saw a copy of _Bacon Busters_ at the newsagent's the other day and laughed his butt off.


----------



## cris (Sep 21, 2007)

Magpie said:


> I've never been pig hunting, but have recently been considering getting a bow just as a way to get out bush.



Its great you just go out and shoot virtually everthing, bullets or arrows for the ferals and a camera for the natives. To me unless im going through heavy cover knowing a massive boar could be half a meter away, it doesnt really make any differance whether you are shooting with a gun or camera. Although killing feral animals achieves alot more than taking nice photos.

IMO its probably worth the effort of getting a gun, you only need to join SSAA(no attendance require after safety courses) and not have a criminal record(violence/drugs) or dangerous mental problems. It would take the best part of six months to get through all the crap though. Its a really bad seeing a cat, fox or whatever and not being able to get rid of it, knowing full well its going to kill hundreds more of our wildlife.


----------



## alex_c (Sep 21, 2007)

yeah i agree with cris just get a marlin lever action in either .45/70 government or .450 marlin plenty of knockdown power out to about 100m


----------



## Radar (Sep 21, 2007)

alex_c said:


> yeah i agree with cris just get a marlin lever action in either .45/70 government or .450 marlin plenty of knockdown power out to about 100m


 
hahahaah......45/70......we use them on buffallo, hahahahaha (along with .44 magnum lever-actions as backup). 

If your just going after pigs, a .30/30 is all you need, plenty of knockdown power, marlin .30/30 in the lever-action really are the ultimate pig-rifle that is commonly available. Considering you can get within 30 meters of them dead easy there is really no need to go for a .270 or something, unless you want it for deer as well. We started with Brno .22 firing .22 long-rifle ammo, just put a single shot behind the ear from a quartering away position and its over. Not to mention you can get 100 shots for 10 bucks.....$10 isnt bad for a weeks shooting, LOL. 

.22/250 are a VERY good round if you want something with similar attributes to a .270 but in a smaller/cheaper gun, they have no trouble putting a hole through a 10mm cast iron bbq plate at 50m, and fire very 'flat'. JMO, anyway, lol, I've got nothing against the heavy stuff, as long as power isnt used as a substutite for accuracy. :lol:


----------



## cris (Sep 21, 2007)

You are actually much better off with higher velocity calibres as they are much safer and kill things quicker. With high velocity soft bullets they break up when they hit the ground instead of bouncing off into the distance.

There are a heaps of new .17 calibers around that are quiet and are great for cats, foxes etc.

If you want to shoot pigs get atleast a .243 with a .270 being perfect IMO. They are also great on foxes and cats and with the right bullet it makes them look like they ate a stick of dynamite.

Lever actions are great for close range, but really lack in accuracy and killing power(compared with .270's etc), although you can fire quicker if you miss.


----------



## Magpie (Sep 21, 2007)

Does anyone eat wild pig?
I know the risks, but safely butchered and properly cooked it should be ok?


----------



## Radar (Sep 21, 2007)

cris said:


> You are actually much better off with higher velocity calibres as they are much safer and kill things quicker. With high velocity soft bullets they break up when they hit the ground instead of bouncing off into the distance.
> 
> There are a heaps of new .17 calibers around that are quiet and are great for cats, foxes etc.
> 
> ...


 
yeah, I guess it all really depends on your hunting style. Most of the hunting up here is close scrub (as in, we've been known to hunt in the pig 'tunnels' made though lantana by groups of pigs). My mate has a .30-06 with a 16 inch barrel that comes in handy for the close range stuff (and also hence the prefernce for lever/pump actions, even though they ARE inherently less accurate). I've never had to take a shot from more than 40m, and that was taken with a 12 guage using 000 buckshot. 

Those wildcatter .17 are a lot of fun, but heaps more expensive than the .22 long rounds they're adapted from (but, hell, they're fun, so who cares :lol.


----------



## Hetty (Sep 21, 2007)

Magpie said:


> Does anyone eat wild pig?
> I know the risks, but safely butchered and properly cooked it should be ok?



My uncle used to catch them and feed them for a while on grains and stuff, because they eat meat 'in the wild' they taste awful or something.


----------



## Radar (Sep 21, 2007)

Magpie said:


> Does anyone eat wild pig?
> I know the risks, but safely butchered and properly cooked it should be ok?


 
We've got family at richmond who trap live and export to sweden, germany, asia, all over the place. As long as the animals are wormed when still alive they're usually ok, but I make a habit of never touching the stuff, simply because of the tuberculosis/brucellosis side of things. We've taken plenty of stuff into the game chillers, some of it gets exported for human consumption, but you have to know how to check the animal lungs/liver etc for signs of certain disease if you are gonna dress and butcher it yourself for your own food. 

Like you said....cook it properly....really well done, otherwise you'll have worms faster than you can reach around a scratch yourself. :cry:


----------



## cris (Sep 21, 2007)

Magpie said:


> Does anyone eat wild pig?
> I know the risks, but safely butchered and properly cooked it should be ok?



I dont eat it, they can carry heaps more stuff on top of what rednut has mentioned and you can even get stuff just by breathing in the fumes(not the right word) all sorts of nasty blood parasites and stuff.

If you can safely butcher it and cook it its fine. Safely butchering would probably require a setup making it more effort than its worth unless you do it for a job. IMO you would be better off sticking to rabbits, roos and kids for meat. Just leave the pig for the local varanids, ferals and raptors all of which can be easily shot with a camera or rifle as required  If you catch the little ones(really good exersize if you dont have a dog lol) they could be grain fed and would go well on the spit, but they are just so cute, smart and friendly i wouldnt be able to kill one after caring for it.

A remington 7600 pump action with a 10 round mag in .270 or .308 is actually the best pig gun we can get in Australia IMO. As accurate as a standard quality bolt action with a rate of aimed fire almost as fast as semiauto. Although at the same sort of price you could get a second hand high quality bolt action that will put bullets down the same ragged hole at 100m.


----------



## alex_c (Sep 21, 2007)

cris said:


> I dont eat it, they can carry heaps more stuff on top of what rednut has mentioned and you can even get stuff just by breathing in the fumes(not the right word) all sorts of nasty blood parasites and stuff.
> 
> If you can safely butcher it and cook it its fine. Safely butchering would probably require a setup making it more effort than its worth unless you do it for a job. IMO you would be better off sticking to rabbits, roos and kids for meat. Just leave the pig for the local varanids, ferals and raptors all of which can be easily shot with a camera or rifle as required  If you catch the little ones(really good exersize if you dont have a dog lol) they could be grain fed and would go well on the spit, but they are just so cute, smart and friendly i wouldnt be able to kill one after caring for it.
> 
> A remington 7600 pump action with a 10 round mag in .270 or .308 is actually the best pig gun we can get in Australia IMO. As accurate as a standard quality bolt action with a rate of aimed fire almost as fast as semiauto. Although at the same sort of price you could get a second hand high quality bolt action that will put bullets down the same ragged hole at 100m.


 yeah there is a police model 7600 called the 7615 its shorter and there is 20round mags available


----------



## cris (Sep 21, 2007)

The only down side of the pump is they can stick shut pretty easy compared to a bolt(from a case with dust or corrosion or just a heavy load), this appears to be quite annoying to the person using it and can result in lots of cursing :lol:


----------



## Radar (Sep 21, 2007)

cris said:


> The only down side of the pump is they can stick shut pretty easy compared to a bolt(from a case with dust or corrosion or just a heavy load), this appears to be quite annoying to the person using it and can result in lots of cursing :lol:


 
And unless you're using rimfires its generally good practice to use flat nosed rounds in your lever and pump guns, helps avoid the shells getting hung up on the base of the cartrigde case in front when loading (not to mention it avoids shells in the mag going off if you drop the rifle, lol.).

The pump .303 or 308 with a set of 5x to 8x magnification sights is my pick for up here, especially for hunting in melaleuca woodlands (seasonal floodplains). 
I take it you've seen someone with a jammed shell at one point or another? :lol:


----------



## tusker (Sep 22, 2007)

if it's tourist season how come we cant hunt them?


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Sep 22, 2007)

as far as I know, there isn't such a law. Hunting is only ever done on private property.. so tourists shouldn't be there anyway.


----------



## Magpie (Sep 22, 2007)

Rabbit season!
Duck season!
Rabbit season!
Duck season!
Tourist season!


----------



## Matty007 (Sep 22, 2007)

Na i hate hunting. My dogs hate it , my sons hate it and i moved to FNQ cause i hate it sooo much :lol:


----------



## tusker (Sep 22, 2007)

nice pics, i know a bloke that got 57 in one weekend at Laura, all about that size


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice Matty. I'll have to make sure the hubby sees those! 
I like the your son's character LOL.
Great to see you hating the sport so much.


----------



## Matty007 (Sep 23, 2007)

No worries Grumpy. If you get up this way then yous are more than welcome for a hunt and herp of course


----------



## hornet (Sep 23, 2007)

in just under a week we are heading out western qld, get some pigs, goats, rabbits, cats, foxes, dingoes/wild dogs and roo's, roo's just because the population gets so big in good times then when it starts to dry up they start dieing everywhere, they go to dams for water and get stuck in the mud and you dont want dead roo's polluting your drinking water.


----------



## angua21 (Sep 23, 2007)

*Girls hunt too!*

I hope it hasnt been ALL guys hunting pigs so far....
I used to hunt with just my dog and my knife. but because i was by myself... I have no pics of the dog actually on the pigs  
heres my poor old dog though, and a set of tusks I mounted off a porker we caught on the way to work one morning! I don't hunt anymore, firstly cos my dog was killed by a snake last year, and secondly, the pigs down here in the mountains are WAY too fit for me!


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Sep 23, 2007)

Matty.. I'd love to take you up on that offer!! Hunting, herping and maybe a bit of fishing in between.. now there's a holiday worth waiting for!!!! 

Angua... You go girl!!! There's been a girl or two, you're not alone. And that's a nice set of hooks hon.. something to be proud of!

Hornet.... make sure you get some good pics for us to have a look at!!! Good luck.


----------



## hornet (Sep 23, 2007)

sure will, altho i think i will get to distracted with herping and scorp hunting lol but will deffinatly try and get a few piggies


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Sep 23, 2007)

That's cool.... herp pics are good too!!!


----------



## Sidonia (Sep 23, 2007)

Meh...
I don't consider any animal a "pest". They have as much right to live here as we do.
Hunting for food is acceptable.
Hunting for the fun of it is just horrible. Nobody should enjoy killing another living thing.
IMO people who do this are just as bad as people who swerve to kill snakes.


----------



## hornet (Sep 23, 2007)

so you would prefer them to run amuck and destroy our native flora and fauna? Rabbits, pigs, goats, foxes, feral cats, wild dogs ect have no place in australia and they are serious pests, kill native animals, destroy ecosystems, if you think they should be left to do that you are as bad as people that swerve to hit snakes imo


----------



## alex_c (Sep 23, 2007)

Metal_Jazz said:


> Meh...
> I don't consider any animal a "pest". They have as much right to live here as we do.
> Hunting for food is acceptable.
> Hunting for the fun of it is just horrible. Nobody should enjoy killing another living thing.
> IMO people who do this are just as bad as people who swerve to kill snakes.


 right so its okay for pest animals to destroy this country and its native animals


----------



## alex_c (Sep 23, 2007)

Metal_Jazz said:


> Meh...
> I don't consider any animal a "pest". They have as much right to live here as we do.
> Hunting for food is acceptable.
> Hunting for the fun of it is just horrible. Nobody should enjoy killing another living thing.
> IMO people who do this are just as bad as people who swerve to kill snakes.


 right so its okay for pest animals to destroy this country and its native animals the only right they have is to have a humane death


----------



## Sidonia (Sep 23, 2007)

Pest doesn't exist to me. If it's such a problem, relocate.


----------



## hornet (Sep 23, 2007)

relocate to where?


----------



## Whisper2 (Sep 23, 2007)

mmm with the others on this one,
these animals will kill all native animals yet thrive themselves.
which inturn will destroy the ecosystem 
which is bad. 
killing feral pests is for the good of the country, not to inflict pain on the animal.

back to the original thread, love the pictures : )


----------



## Sidonia (Sep 23, 2007)

Anywhere.
Killing them is the easy way out.
Meh I can't be bothered with this thread. I shouldn't of posted in the first place.
I just hate killing animals because they're an "inconvenience".

The point is I hate it when people take enjoyment in and make sport of killing animals.
If you have to do it don't smile and take photos of it. That's just disgusting.
I hope everyone who does this at least utilizes as much as they can from the animal's carcass.


----------



## cris (Sep 23, 2007)

Fair enough everyone is allowed to have an opinion even if it is ignorant and illogical. Although if the animals i shoot are religious they may actually be being relocated to piggy heaven :lol:
If you DONT kill a feral cat you cause hundreds of native animals to die and suffer. If you dont kill pigs it causes massive environmental destruction. Ppl who dont hunt are infact the cruel and destructive ppl.

Hunting stuff is awesome fun, no shame in enjoying natural behaviour. As i mentioned earlier in the thread its generally just as much fun shooting stuff with a camera as it is using a rifle. The only differance being shooting stuff with a rifle will achieve something positive.


----------



## hornet (Sep 23, 2007)

i think they are more than an inconvenience, they kill our native animals, thats not an "inconvenience" thats disgusting that people want to let them do it. And yes, we use the carcasses for photo opportunity's, bait for other ferals and food if safe to do so. Also skin and skulls are often taken but thats not why we do it.


----------



## Sidonia (Sep 23, 2007)

MAYBE we could start killing off all the humans look at the horrible horrible things they''re doing to the environment


----------



## Australis (Sep 23, 2007)

Relocate? C'mon!

Its illegal in most if not all states to release feral animals or declared pest species back into the enviroment.
Who in their right mind would fund something like that!!! hahaahahah!

You can take pleasure in the killing of feral, if people want to enjoy the sport of hunting animals i think its excellent that they target ferals, they are enjoying a sport that has positives for the enviroment.


----------



## cris (Sep 23, 2007)

Metal_Jazz said:


> MAYBE we could start killing off all the humans look at the horrible horrible things they''re doing to the environment



Sorry that is illegal, are you a psycho?

Do you think its ok for other omnivorous and carnivorous animals to kill other animals?

Why do you think its OK to keep an animal that requires hundreds or thousands of animals to be killed to keep it alive? e.g. a snake (im only assuming you think its OK to keep snakes since you are on a snake keeping website)


----------



## Sidonia (Sep 23, 2007)

Maybe I do have some psycho qualities.
I'm much less affected over human death than animal death.
And by "we" I meant you people who love to hunt. I am not a hunter.

For me It's ALRIGHT to kill an animal for food. I just cannot understand how people can take enjoyment in it though and take pictures of it as if it's something to be proud of.

Killing an animal for anything else is just wrong. But you all being typical humans think it's in your right to take it upon yourself to do what is "right for the environment" even though humans are the most destructive thing on this planet! It's just an excuse to indulge in your desire to kill other living things, why else would you look so happy about it in your pictures? I cannot see the joy in taking another animal's life.

Call me ignorant all you want but I have and always will have a strong dislike for this kind of thing.

Animals need to eat to survive and to do that they hunt and they eat what they kill.
I think it's OK to keep an animal that requires hundreds or thousands of animals to be killed to keep it alive BECAUSE I THINK IT'S OK TO KILL FOR FOOD. I have already said this a number of times now...

This is just going to keep going around and around.
No more posts from me.


----------



## hornet (Sep 23, 2007)

but what you are saying is they would be better out there, living and killing out native wildlife. People take pride in helping out our native wildlife, if that means killing an introduced PEST species then so be it. If you wanna see pigs and goats running wild, move.


----------



## Matty007 (Sep 23, 2007)

Metal Jazz , you need ya head read. Hunting has been a part of this ................... See , me and all hunters dont have to justify anything to the likes of you. As long as people have respect for what they hunt then all is well. I suppose you think meat comes from a plastic tray. :x:shock:


----------



## hornet (Sep 23, 2007)

a guy we used to hunt with had no respect for the animals, he was using his shotgun one night on roo's which didnt do a very good job, other night he would get annoyed that we stopped to check to make sure tho roo's were dead. Havent been with him in a while, we like to make sure the animal doesnt suffer any more than it has to.


----------



## fishead (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey there Red Nut and other bow fellow benders, have you ever used black stumps? I made them!


----------



## nuthn2do (Sep 23, 2007)

Don't worry metal jazz it's all food for something in the end, my resident wedgies don't mind a feed of pork


----------



## cris (Sep 23, 2007)

I dont actually enjoying killing things, thats just part of hunting(this is something most closed minded ppl cant understand). As part of keeping reptiles i have to kill rodents almost everyday and i can tell you it isnt fun at all.

However walking through thick cover where you know there are large pigs (that could tear you to shreds in a second) does tend to get the adrenaline pumping and it is great fun. I also get a sense of satisfation knowing im helping the ecosytem while causing virtually no suffering to the animal.

Why hunting is fun is very hard to explain, but its natural behaviour so it doesnt really need to be explained.


----------



## cris (Sep 23, 2007)

Matty007 said:


> Metal Jazz , you need ya head read. Hunting has been a part of this ................... See , me and all hunters dont have to justify anything to the likes of you. As long as people have respect for what they hunt then all is well. I suppose you think meat comes from a plastic tray. :x:shock:



The problem is ignorant twits out number hunters and are far more vocal, they therefore have more political clout which results in our way of life being threatend. Duck hunting has been banned in Qld(even of exotic species) and im fairly sure hunting pigs with dogs went very close to being banned in NSW. Hunting with crossbows is also illegal in NSW.


----------



## mungus (Sep 23, 2007)

fishead said:


> Hey there Red Nut and other bow fellow benders, have you ever used black stumps? I made them!



I have :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## cris (Sep 23, 2007)

fishead said:


> Hey there Red Nut and other bow fellow benders, have you ever used black stumps? I made them!



never heard of them(im fairly new to bows), what are they?


----------



## mungus (Sep 23, 2007)

cris said:


> never heard of them(im fairly new to bows), what are they?



Blackstump Broadheads are the No.1 2 blade hunting broadhead in Aussie.
Made and field tested by the No. 1 bowhunters in Aussie.
From Africa to Australia, they have taken all size game.
I could go on and on............................. But I won't.


----------



## cris (Sep 23, 2007)

are they the 2 part ones with the threaded aluminium alloy bit and steel blade?


----------



## tan (Sep 23, 2007)

Anyone know any Townsville properties allowing shooters?


----------



## hornet (Sep 23, 2007)

tan, call around, alot of properties allow shooters but you will have to know the owner so make friends with a few or meet them through friends.


----------



## tonk (Sep 23, 2007)

hey mattybond fancy seein u on ere!!! 
i love huntin hogs with my dogs nuthin beats bein in the bush with ur mates and ur dogs riddin oz of a menace!! i get out as much as i can when the wife lets me:lol::lol: any other ferals we see get shot too kiil em all and help the aust environment and its native animals..
wake up greenies 

tonks


----------



## hornet (Sep 23, 2007)

i dont get greenies, what do they wanna protect? Ferals or natives?


----------



## tonk (Sep 23, 2007)

they dont know what they want they just like whinging lol
they need to get out in the bush where it all happens and have a good look around! narrow minded fools


----------



## Mangy_Wombat (Sep 23, 2007)

I'v only started hunting this year, been on 3 trips so far. Been a target shooter for years. I use a 308 and a 22. It's been great fun and I keep what I can for meat, the skulls and jaws, and have also started to keep the skins to make rugs etc.


----------



## tonk (Sep 23, 2007)

thats the go mate i mince all my meat for dog tucker (they catch they earn it) got 3 fellas to feed and they aint small lol i use a .223 or 25/06 on rare occassions but nothin beats the dogs in my book ha ha


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Sep 25, 2007)

Wow!!!!! I haven't been on for a little while.... and when I jump on.... what do I see??? Woohoo, go our team!! 

I hadn't realised this thread had gotten so tasty:lol::lol::lol:



Metal_Jazz said:


> Pest doesn't exist to me. If it's such a problem, relocate.


 
So you enjoy flies and mozzies do you?? Do you let them live because you just couldn't possibly kill them... they're not a food source!!!!!! Geez girl.... grow up or move to Mars!!

Well hubby went out last night and they tagged 3 pigs, half dozen roos, a couple of those cute little pesty "bunny wabbits", and a tonne of foxes! The property owner was most pleased with 

the boys!!

</IMG></IMG></IMG></IMG></IMG>


----------



## Matty007 (Sep 25, 2007)

How awful :lol: got a nice boar sunday night way up in the rainforest. Dogs had him in a big cave made of clay. Top find and good capture. Only a hunter would appreciate that  What a buzz


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Sep 25, 2007)

Way to go doggies!!! 
Bad dog.. bad!!!


----------



## nook171 (Sep 25, 2007)

iv ended up in some tree's and some big dams before being chased by pigs we usual use just knife's and a couple of dogs but lately we have been using .243 and the .308


----------



## Radar (Sep 25, 2007)

fishead said:


> Hey there Red Nut and other bow fellow benders, have you ever used black stumps? I made them!


 
LOL, nah mate, but I've seen them advertised in the mags plenty. I usually use tuskers, simply cause I can buy them down the street and don't have to worry about long distance ordering, just easier .

Did you take over the business or were you the previous owner that sold it on (or am I getting my broadhead businesses mixed up? more than likely........)


----------



## Radar (Sep 25, 2007)

tan said:


> Anyone know any Townsville properties allowing shooters?


 

Depends what you are after (ie, rifle, bow or dog properties). I get on to a few through a mate that is a realestate agent.....he sells the properites and puts in a good word for us to the new owners.


----------



## nook171 (Sep 25, 2007)

if you are down brissie way head out to dalby kogan and chinchilla alot of big props out there looking for shooter we stay in our prop tho because there to many roo shooters out


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Sep 25, 2007)

It seems to be easier to get onto a property dogging rather than shooting. Probably because they don't have the worry of a stray bullet hitting livestock.. plus... alot of the tools that are gun powder mad, have ruined it for the sensible ones.


----------



## nook171 (Sep 25, 2007)

we now own just over 2400 acers and i go out every week or so but the amount of roo shooters that tresspass on our property is insane(shooting roo's out here is big) they just invite themself's onto anyones property


----------



## tonk (Sep 25, 2007)

theres just as many prop owners that wont let u on cause irresponsible dog owners have let their untrained mutts lug onto old mates sheep or cattle, same as shooters its the bad minority ruin it for the decent pple!!

go matty!! how the hounds travellin?


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Sep 26, 2007)

Touche Tonk!!


----------



## fishead (Sep 26, 2007)

Hey rednut, yeah me and a mate developed them and eventually sold the business to a guy down in Canberra.


----------



## tonk (Sep 26, 2007)

hey fishead ur jungles goin kikass!! have to post some pics for ya


----------



## Choco (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow, that took a while to read all that.

Not sure what it's like as far up as townsville but out Pilliga way in Northern NSW is loaded with pigs last I went out there years ago. Could pretty much walk out and sit on your front porch and pick them off round the Malassus (spelling) feed troughs. And it certainly does give you a different perspective on the animal when you see the damage they cause. Whether Pigs, foxes, rabbits or roos.


----------



## nuthn2do (Sep 27, 2007)

tonk said:


> theres just as many prop owners that wont let u on cause irresponsible dog owners have let their untrained mutts lug onto old mates sheep or cattle, same as shooters its the bad minority ruin it for the decent pple!!
> 
> go matty!! how the hounds travellin?


That's for sure. 
Pig dogs on properties are too much of a risk if they get lost. The neighbour has lost 22 lambs to a dog in the last fortnight, we lost 45 last year.


----------



## fishead (Sep 27, 2007)

Howdy Tonks, good stuff mate. Am keen to see some pics.


----------



## angua21 (Sep 27, 2007)

Pilliga is where I used to hunt, Choco!! worked out there for years, and used to see pigs on the way to and from work all the time! have also hunted around Longreach qld and st george qld.


----------



## tusker (Sep 27, 2007)

pig hunting up here - lol


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Sep 27, 2007)

Cool photo!! Where can I get a couple of those??


----------



## Navar (Feb 6, 2014)

*Pig Hunting*

Hi,
I saw the thread on pig hunting which is now closed, but I was wondering if you could help.
I am a keen pig hunter from New Zealand visiting the Cairns area for the week of Sunday 29 June and I was wondering if anyone is in to pig hunting and would want to take me out with them for a hunt? I would be happy to return the favour in New Zealand some time, and contribute to costs.
Let me know if you would have the time.
Cheers.


----------



## tickerbox (Feb 6, 2014)

mungus said:


> I have :lol::lol::lol::lol:



Me too! Excellent craftsmanship Fishead. Very nice indeed.

I have taken to the bow nowadays for a change. It's awesome! It sure makes you upgrade your hunting skills. Here's a pic of what me and my eldest son are using at the moment. Is that a piggy in the pic you ask? Why yes, it is! I have found this little piglet one of the most useful hunting tools in my repertoire. It's a dog's chew toy bought from K-Mart for $4. When you squeeze him real tight he squeals just like a pig in distress. This little piglet brings the doggies in like nothing else I've ever used for dog calling. We mostly hunt feral dogs for sheep graziers. Bow hunting is almost silent and tends to permit the dogs to stay around for a bit longer than when we fire off a round which sends the rest of them bolting off into the bush.


----------



## lovethefrilly (Feb 6, 2014)

I have grown up doing this sport my while life and will always! 

Got this fella a few weeks ago with the dogs and the boys 92kg worth of Swine!



Me best mates


----------



## OldestMagician (Feb 7, 2014)

How are all you guy's dogs around people? Old fella at my work had 2 Labrador x Bull terrier that he said were the best hunting dogs he'd ever seen but you couldn't take your eye off them around other people or animals. 
Unfortunately one ate a poisoned Roo (I think that was the animal) and died.


----------



## marcus0002 (Feb 8, 2014)

lovethefrilly said:


> I have grown up doing this sport my while life and will always!
> View attachment 305198
> Got this fella a few weeks ago with the dogs and the boys 92kg worth of Swine!
> View attachment 305199
> ...



Where was that mate?

- - - Updated - - -



Navar said:


> Hi,
> I saw the thread on pig hunting which is now closed, but I was wondering if you could help.
> I am a keen pig hunter from New Zealand visiting the Cairns area for the week of Sunday 29 June and I was wondering if anyone is in to pig hunting and would want to take me out with them for a hunt? I would be happy to return the favour in New Zealand some time, and contribute to costs.
> Let me know if you would have the time.
> Cheers.



Have a look on some of the australian hunting forums like ahn and the like, should be someone there that could point you in the right direction


----------



## lovethefrilly (Feb 8, 2014)

Gundi QLD! And some mite be surprised I'm a chick, and love it!


----------



## CrystalMoon (Feb 8, 2014)

lovethefrilly said:


> Gundi QLD! And some mite be surprised I'm a chick, and love it!


There are more females in the sport now, many moons ago when I was taking pigs to the box(before all the red tape)
It was all but unheard of for Females to be involved in the sport much less like it lol
I bred all of our working dogs, and will say that 99% of them were absolutely fine around other animals/kids/people in general. They were protective of their territory though(which is normal)@Oldest Magician. I found that after 20 years in the sport if your using dogs, It still gets down to good old fashioned obedience training and how you bring the dogs up. There are always exceptions to the rule, no animal is predictable.


----------



## Radar (Feb 8, 2014)

Wow, a 7 year gravedig, impressive thread resurrection there.


----------



## OldestMagician (Feb 8, 2014)

CrystalMoon said:


> I bred all of our working dogs, and will say that 99% of them were absolutely fine around other animals/kids/people in general. They were protective of their territory though(which is normal)@Oldest Magician. I found that after 20 years in the sport if your using dogs, It still gets down to good old fashioned obedience training and how you bring the dogs up. There are always exceptions to the rule, no animal is predictable.



From what I remember him telling me he used to own a gun shop and a regular gave him the dogs when they were young, might have something to do with it


----------



## smithson (Feb 16, 2014)

Am from Melbourne and just got my self a 11 month old bull Arab 
and a 14 month old bull Arabx stag wow the video that cam with them 
hitting pigs hard and knocking the 75kg bore on its bottom 
now am looking to do a pigging trip in nsw can anyone point me out a good spot to go
Cheers
richard


----------



## marcus0002 (Feb 16, 2014)

smithson said:


> Am from Melbourne and just got my self a 11 month old bull Arab
> and a 14 month old bull Arabx stag wow the video that cam with them
> hitting pigs hard and knocking the 75kg bore on its bottom
> now am looking to do a pigging trip in nsw can anyone point me out a good spot to go
> ...


Check out the state forests. You will need to get a nsw r license to hunt in there but. Google it.


----------

